# au fur et à mesure de



## juliane

Hello,

I searched in a dictionnary but I didn't find te translation of "au fur et a mesure", like in the sentence:

" Il dévoile l'histoire du héros au fur et à mesure du livre"

Thanks for the help

Moderator note: several threads in the same topic were merged.


----------



## Benjy

juliane said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I searched in a dictionnary but I didn't find te translation of "au fur et a mesure", like in the sentence:
> 
> " Il dévoile l'histoire du héros au fur et à mesure du livre"
> 
> Thanks for the help



just implys that something happens as you go along ie.. he reveals the story of the hero as you read the book/go through the book...

i hope that helps, sorry i couldnt think of a more concise translation


----------



## DDT

Literally it means "little by little"; in your specific case I would translate "page after page"

DDT


----------



## juliane

"page after page" is pretty nice in this case I think (  good style ). But in more general case, "as we go along" seems good.


Thanks for the help
Have a good evening


----------



## Addyblue

or "gradually"


----------



## alex-old

Addyblue said:
			
		

> or "gradually"



Addyblue is correct "gradually" or "progressively" would work as well.

As an illustration (only one possible use of it), "Au fur et a mesure" is often use in recipies: you don't pour a significant quantity of (e.g) flour at once in sth liquid: you do it "au fur et a mesure".


----------



## Addyblue

alex said:
			
		

> Addyblue is correct "gradually" or "progressively" would work as well.



Thank you!


----------



## Robert K S

What is the literal meaning of "fur"?  It is not listed in the dictionary.  Where does the word come from?


----------



## Agnès E.

Robert K S said:
			
		

> What is the literal meaning of "fur"? It is not listed in the dictionary. Where does the word come from?



What an interesting question ! 

In my Robert dictionary, it is said :
lasting from XVIth century, coming from latin "forum", market.
XVIth century : fur = à proportion, à mesure
XVIIth century : loc. au fur et à mesure où mesure reprend le sens de "fur" devenu obscur.


----------



## Cath.S.

fur (masc. noun) comes from the Latin word... _forum_! In the 12th century it was spelled _feur_.
In fact fur = mesure.

The Petit Robert gives _au fur et à mesure = à mesure_

_Edit: Agnès beat me to it!    _


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> fur (masc. noun) comes from the Latin word... _forum_! In the 12th century it was spelled _feur_.
> In fact fur = mesure.
> 
> The Petit Robert gives _au fur et à mesure = à mesure_
> 
> _Edit: Agnès beat me to it!    _


 
It was quite common in older French to say the same thing twice like this (the idea being that one word of this new "French" language couldn't possibly be as expressive as one Latin word).


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

        C'est le que je trouve' dans Wordreference.

[...]

Compound Forms 
[...]
*au fur et à mesure phrase as one goes along * 

Edher


----------



## service4

_hello,_
_please help me understand this sentence in french. _

_nous souhaitons passé nos commandes au fur et mesure des ventes_

_im stuck in au fur et mesure, as i see it in dictionnaire, it refers to as one goes along..but still i dont understand what it mean..._

_thank you!_


----------



## Vianney

au fur et à mesure des ventes = as sales proceed.

The correct sentence is "nous souhaitons *passer..."*


----------



## MUMU949

Hi,

How can I translate:

Au fur et a mesure, les soirees acceuillirent de plus en plus de monde.

Thanks for the help.

Muriel


----------



## Cath.S.

> Au fur et *à* mesure, les soir*é*es acc*uei*llirent de plus en plus de monde.


Je te suggère
_as time went by,_
mais attends d'autres avis.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Or simply *over time, ...*

The dictionary suggests a translation (which incidentally doesn't seem to fit your context at all ), plus numerous prior threads on this phrase. See: http://www.wordreference.com/fren/au+fur+et+%C3%A0+mesure


----------



## MUMU949

Merci bcp ca aide


----------



## alexa99

Hi,
I try to translate the following :

"n'hesitez pas à me tenir informé au fur et à mesure de la procédure de paiement " ( my client must send me money through his bank which is going to issue a cheque for my client's solicitor, on the solicitor to transfer that money to me on my client's behalf. ....Pretty complicated procedure ! )

But I'm not very confident as to how to properly translate "au fur et à mesure ". I' ve read other threads on that topic but I'm still unsure whether I must use " as it goes along " or " step by step ".

Here is my attempt

"Do not hesitate ( feel free ) to keep me informed as the process goes along "

OR maybe "Please keep me informed about the process as it goes along"
Or "please provide me with a step by step information about the process" 

Is any of these attempts correct ?
If not, what would be your suggestions ?

Thank you very much.


----------



## shabdaranga

please keep me informed at every stage of the payment process.


----------



## C-Seal

"during" sounds good

So you can write "please keep me informed during the process of payment." 

You cannot do simpler


----------



## alexa99

shabdaranga said:


> please keep me informed at every stage of the payment process.


 

It sounds good ! Thank you

So you think that " as it goes along " or " step by step " do not fit the context. Are they even correct ?


----------



## shabdaranga

" as it goes along " or " step by step " are both correct but not in the curretn context.


----------



## alexa99

C-Seal said:


> "during" sounds good
> 
> So you can write "please keep me informed during the process of payment."
> 
> You cannot do simpler


 

Very simple and natural. But it is not exactly " au fur et à mesure "
Is it ?


----------



## alexa99

shabdaranga said:


> " as it goes along " or " step by step " are both correct but not in the curretn context.


 

Ok 

It seems to be more complicated than I thought.

I'll keep your suggestion 

Thank you very much


----------



## C-Seal

"Please keep me informed during ALL the process of payment"

Maybe that will correspond better to your "fur et à mesure". 

That is very complicated to translate I agree.


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

"During all the process of payment" really sounds inelegant.
"Please keep me informed in detail as the process goes forward" gives something like the right sense of the thing, I think.
"Throughout the process" is also better phrasing than "during all the process."


----------



## hyzee

Hi! I'm having a hard time trying to translate the following sentence :

" La revue des rapports se poursuit au fur et à mesure de leur soumission par l'entreprise"

Here are my guesses:

Reports are still (/continue??) being reviewed ....
1. as they are submitted by the Contractor.

2. as their submission by the Contractor goes along

Which is best??? Any suggestions are more than welcome! thx


----------



## pirlouette

I would vote for number 2., but wait for a native speaker to confirm


----------



## Cruz67

Yep ,

I agree with pirlouette


----------



## franc 91

continues - perhaps?


----------



## hyzee

Thank you !!!


----------



## wilnd

I also heard quite many times:
"on a continuating basis"
so:
"reports review is done on a continuating basis as they are submitted" (to someone by someone)


----------



## Icetrance

The 2 proposition sounds awkward to me in English.

I would suggest: 

_Reports continue to be reviewed as they are submitted by the company._ ("contractor", here, I suppose_)._


----------



## franc 91

Icetrance said:


> The 2 proposition sounds awkward to me in English.
> 
> I would suggest:
> 
> _Reports continue to be reviewed as they are submitted by the company._ ("contractor", here, I suppose_)._


----------



## bh7

By the way, "continuating" is not an English word (nor "continuate" of course).  You must have misheard, wilnd.  Perhaps "continuing" or "continual"?


----------



## femmeseuleoupas

I would say "reports continue to be reviewed as they are submitted by the contractor". And I am a native English speaker.


----------



## bh7

So would I.  My comment above was an aside about "continuating".


----------



## wilnd

Indeed bh7, a very big typo, shame on me: I did mean "continuing".
Thanks for correcting!
wilnd


----------



## Kingasta

Hello, 

Can anyone help me with the following text?
"ICP assurera le renouvellement du stock au fur et à mesure des ventes et en fonction de la demande de la clientèle. 
The ICP assures the restocking at every stage of the sale process and the client needs....

Merci!


----------



## Icetrance

Kingasta said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the following text?
> "ICP assurera le renouvellement du stock au fur et à mesure des ventes et en fonction de la demande de la clientèle.
> The ICP assures the restocking at every stage of the sale process and the client needs....
> 
> Merci!


 
Hi!

"ICP will renew its stock with the pace of sales" perhaps?


_au fur et à mesure des ventes = with the pace of sales_


Best of luck!


----------



## franc 91

Here's my attempt at it:
ICP guarantee that they will supply new stock as and when required, according to volume of sales and customer needs.


----------



## fransua

Et dans le contexte suivant :

"Il faut penser un espace-temps dynamique qui se construit au fur et à mesure."

We should think about a dynamic space-time building istelf as time passed


----------



## cedeg

Hello everyone,
I don't know why I'm having such a hard time with this translation.  It seems like it should be so much easier than I'm making it.
The following is for a subscription form for a magazine.  The subscription includes the magazine's regular issues plus 3 special issues, to which this sentence applies.


 "Les hors-série vous seront adressés au fur et à mesure de leur parution."

"The special issues will be sent to you as soon as they are released."

I'll open up another thread for "parution", as I'm not sure of my translation for that either!


----------



## LART01

Hi
Sounds fine!


----------



## ragazzino

I would rather go with _as__ they are (being) released_.

_As soon as_ marks a slight sense of urgency which _au fur et à mesure_ does not express. But I may be completely off the mark here, as a Francophone.


----------



## mdb

I'd say:
"The special edition issues will be sent to you as and when they come out."


----------



## LART01

ragazzino said:


> I would rather go with _as__ they are (being) released_.
> 
> _As soon as_ marks a slight sense of urgency which _au fur et à mesure_ does not express. But I may be completely off the mark here, as a Francophone.



You have a point, indeed


----------



## franc 91

as and when they are published/put on sale (I agree with mdb)


----------



## cedeg

I think 'as and when' might be more British than American, but it works for me!
Thanks everyone!


----------

